# unlock problem on lexus ls400 with viper 5901



## xxmiaja (Jan 29, 2010)

i have a viper 5901 i installed on a 1998 lexus LS 400 intergrated with my factory alarm. when i arm the viper alarm using the viper remote it locks and arms the factory alarm.once you give the factory alarm a few minutes to set i can use the viper remote to disarm the viper alarm but the doors will not unlock i have to use the lexus key fob to unlock the doors i have tryed everything from usind the unlock wires at the passengers ecu the drivers ecu the lock switch on the drivers door but the factory alarm will not disarm i have the light green with black stripe wire to the disarm green wire in passengers ecu i even tryed running that wire to the lock cylender on drivers door...nothing it is like the unlock is getting no power but it will always lock if i remote start the car then they will unlock just fine or if i not let the factory alarm arm they will unlock fine what is the deal here


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

xxmiaja said:


> i have a viper 5901 i installed on a 1998 lexus LS 400 intergrated with my factory alarm. when i arm the viper alarm using the viper remote it locks and arms the factory alarm.once you give the factory alarm a few minutes to set i can use the viper remote to disarm the viper alarm but the doors will not unlock i have to use the lexus key fob to unlock the doors i have tryed everything from usind the unlock wires at the passengers ecu the drivers ecu the lock switch on the drivers door but the factory alarm will not disarm i have the light green with black stripe wire to the disarm green wire in passengers ecu i even tryed running that wire to the lock cylender on drivers door...nothing it is like the unlock is getting no power but it will always lock if i remote start the car then they will unlock just fine or if i not let the factory alarm arm they will unlock fine what is the deal here


http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/alarmdetail/1285.html

There is the info on your car, the factory alarm should disarm with unlock, you have to go into the drivers door(Inside Driver's Door at Module) to get the lock and unlock wires else it will not disarm the FACTORY alarm. Not sure why your going to the ECU. Even though you were going into the drivers door your still using the wrong wires as your going to the lock wires not the MODULE, use a test light if your not sure what wire you have. As there is no use putting the door together till you are sure it is done correctly. Actually once you stop using the factory fob and the factory lock button you can use any wire so long as the factory alarm doesn't get armed(also key in the door).
So I assume the factory alarm is going off when you start it? With your set up(if done correctly) you don't need to use the factory key fob witch will save wear and tear on it(resale value).


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

POWER LOCK GREEN/RED (TYPE B) @ ECU, INSIDE PASSENGER DOOR 
POWER UNLOCK GREEN/BLACK (TYPE B) @ ECU, INSIDE PASSENGER DOOR 
DOOR TRIGGER RED/WHITE (-) @ BODY ECU, See NOTE *1 

NOTE *1 THE BODY ECU (ELECTRONIC CONTROL UNIT) IS LOCATED JUST IN FRONT OF THE PARKING BRAKE PEDAL, BOLTED TO THE FIREWALL. SILVERBOX, WITH BLACK PLASTIC COVER ON THE BOTTOM. MUST REMOVE THE COVER TO ACCESS PLUGS.


----------



## xxmiaja (Jan 29, 2010)

I have went to the wires you described in the passengers door also in the drivers door still it will lock and set the factory alarm but it will not disarm the factory alarm therefore doors will not unlock but viper alarm disarms also if I hit lock it will still lock just won't unlock it will lock and unlock fine as long as the factory alarm has not set inwhich it takes about a minute after I arm the alarm via viper remote I can do everything with viper remote except unlock doors AFTER factory alarm has set


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

lcurle said:


> POWER LOCK GREEN/RED (TYPE B) @ ECU, INSIDE PASSENGER DOOR
> POWER UNLOCK GREEN/BLACK (TYPE B) @ ECU, INSIDE PASSENGER DOOR
> DOOR TRIGGER RED/WHITE (-) @ BODY ECU, See NOTE *1
> 
> NOTE *1 THE BODY ECU (ELECTRONIC CONTROL UNIT) IS LOCATED JUST IN FRONT OF THE PARKING BRAKE PEDAL, BOLTED TO THE FIREWALL. SILVERBOX, WITH BLACK PLASTIC COVER ON THE BOTTOM. MUST REMOVE THE COVER TO ACCESS PLUGS.


OKthe12volt had it wrong LOL, 

@xxmiaja,
So the only wire you need is the proper unlock wire than you should be good to go....... Use a test light to make sure you have the correct one.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

jaggerwild said:


> OKthe12volt had it wrong LOL,


That means you owe me 5 laps around the bar.


----------



## xxmiaja (Jan 29, 2010)

i am still having trouble with the locks on my lexus.when i lock and unlock the doors they work fine. but when i lock the doors you can look in the car and see the security light on after waiting a few minutes it will start to blink indicating that the factory alarm is armed that is when the doors will not unlock using the viper remote they will still lock though just wont unlock even if i am siting in the car and hit the unlock button they will do nothing it is like they have no power please help


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

xxmiaja said:


> i am still having trouble with the locks on my lexus.when i lock and unlock the doors they work fine. but when i lock the doors you can look in the car and see the security light on after waiting a few minutes it will start to blink indicating that the factory alarm is armed that is when the doors will not unlock using the viper remote they will still lock though just wont unlock even if i am siting in the car and hit the unlock button they will do nothing it is like they have no power please help



Are the wires hooked to "THE LOCK MODULE" inside the "PASSENGER" front door?


@Lee: Five laps coming up you owe me a Pepsi after wards then!:laugh:


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

the green wire with the black stripe in the passenger door, what wire from the remote starter do you have hooked up to it? Additionally, does the remote starter unarm when you hit the button? I dont care about the doors unlocking, but the unit has to unarm to be working correctly.


----------



## xxmiaja (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes if I remote start the car then the doors will unlock and as long as the factory alarm is not armed they lock and unlock fine I hear it is because the ignition has to be flashed when I disarm the alarm and the unlock wire must be pulsed at the same time but yes remote start disarms the factory alarm


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

from the remote starter, are the purple, and purple/black wire grounded down? If not try that.


----------



## xxmiaja (Jan 29, 2010)

so do i ground them to metal or is there a place that they go to what will grounding those wires do for me


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

metal works


----------



## xxmiaja (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok I found my wires that need to have continuity when disarmed there is a brown/yellow wire that gets continuity with the green wire in drivers door ecu when you turn the key in drivers door this disarms the alarm. This information came from a Lexus wiring specialist at the Lexus dealer he said when you put key in drivers door and turn to lock position brown/yellow gets continuity with green/ orenge and when turned to unlock brown/yellow gets continuity to green I just need to know how to make a relay touch these two wires at disarm can you help basically how do I get brown/ yellow to have a pulse of continuity to green


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

SPDT Relay : (Single Pole Double Throw Relay) an electromagnetic switch, consist of a coil (terminals 85 & 86), 1 common terminal (30), 1 normally closed terminal (87a), and one normally open terminal (87). 

When the coil of the relay is at rest (not energized), the common terminal (30) and the normally closed terminal (87a) have continuity. When the coil is energized, the common terminal (30) and the normally open terminal (87) have continuity. 

The diagram below center shows the relay at rest, with the coil not energized. The diagram below right shows the relay with the coil energized. As you can see the coil is an electromagnet that causes the arm that is always connected to the common (30) to pivot when energized whereby contact is broken from the normally closed terminal (87a) and made with the normally open terminal (87).


----------



## xxmiaja (Jan 29, 2010)

just do not get it it still donor work. I won't keep bothering you I just do not know what to do to get this car right


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

take it to a car audio shop and tell them you just want the unlocked hooked up, should cost like $20 or so.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

lcurle said:


> take it to a car audio shop and tell them you just want the unlocked hooked up, should cost like $20 or so.


 Give him yer work phone number, let him call you see if he can pick yer brain......:4-dontkno


----------



## xxmiaja (Jan 29, 2010)

I Am in Atlanta do you know of any viper certified places that are GOOD if so please advise me of such, thanks


----------



## xxmiaja (Jan 29, 2010)

ok here is how i fixed the unlock situation. since i could not get the factory alarm to disarm. i took the negative hood pin wire cut it. the end that goes back into the car i grounded it so that it shows ground all the time. this makes the factory alarm think that the hood is open therefore, it will not arm the factory alarm. and the other end of that wire coming from the latch of the hood(hood pin) i connected this to the hood pin wire coming from the viper alarm. this enables me to use the car latch (factory hood pin) as the viper hood pin.now when i arm the alarm it will not set the factory alarm so when ever i disarm the viper it unlocks just fine because the factory alarm is not set i hate to do it this way i would rather have the factory alarm as well but the viper does what the factory alarm does anyway except if you reach in the car and unlock my doors the viper will not go off untill you open the doors where the factory alarm would go off and lock the doors back.is this a bad idea?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

or you could have hooked the viper into this:

FACTORY ALARM DISARM GREEN (-) @ ECU, INSIDE PASSENGER DOOR


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

lcurle said:


> or you could have hooked the viper into this:
> 
> FACTORY ALARM DISARM GREEN (-) @ ECU, INSIDE PASSENGER DOOR



I could have sworn in post #8 I stated that?:wave:


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

I was just reiterating what I would have done initially.


----------

